
Show HN: Lambdaway - martyalain
I am working on this project, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;epsilonwiki.free.fr&#x2F;lambdaway&#x2F;, and would be happy to get your opinion back. 
Thanks a lot. 
Alain Marty
======
S4M
I had a look at your link, and this page in particular:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambdatalk%20one](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambdatalk%20one)

If I understand well, it seems that you wrote some kind of lisp dialect with
the following particularities (some of my observations might be wrong, so
please correct them):

\- it's somehow executed in javascript, so when I load in page with lambdaway
code in it, js executes the code and the output is displayed on the page

\- braces are replacing parenthesis

\- you allow unicode variables (like \Phi)

\- by default, an expression is a string, unless it's preceded by a colon (my
first opinion is that it's not the best and it would be better to use the
quotes for the strings like other languages do, but I can be wrong)

I happen to be writing at the moment a blog post (it's not finished yet, but
here is the beginning: [http://eskatrem.github.io/Newton-
Raphson](http://eskatrem.github.io/Newton-Raphson) ) that uses some
mathematical symbols - it will also talk about lisp by the way. I guess it's
something that could be - better? - done with lambdway?

~~~
martyalain
Yes for the three first points. Not at all for the last: as it can be seen in
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambdatalk%20one](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=lambdatalk%20one),
lambdatalk's code is made of sequences of words skipped by the parser and
forms (S-expressions) evaluated by the parser. Colons are used to prefix
arguments in lambdas. You can see an example of Newton method in
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/alphawiki_2/?view=stock_maths_new...](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/alphawiki_2/?view=stock_maths_newton).
Thanks for your interest :)

------
sitkack
Please next time explain the thing being shown in the post itself.

    
    
        Welcome in the {lambda way} project, a workshop built as
        a thin overlay on top of any modern web browser, and
       devoted to writing, composing and coding on the web, where
       the markup, styling and scripting are unified in a single
       language, {lambda talk}.

~~~
martyalain
I will, thank you.

~~~
sitkack
This is brilliant by the way. Definitely show it to more people and get
feedback, it is so outside of the norm that it will take time for the idea to
spread.

------
brudgers
Clickable:
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/)

------
eli36
I suggest the home page explains what lambdaway is for in a nutshell. Digging
around it looks like some kind of math markup for the web?

~~~
martyalain
You will find some elements of an answer to your question in
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/index.php?view=overview](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/index.php?view=overview)
where you will find links for a more precise introduction. In the previous
workshop,
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/alphawiki_2/](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/alphawiki_2/),
you should find numerous examples of math calculus, web design and not only
math markup, even if math markup can be easily built on the language. You can
even play with lambdatalk in a console,
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/index.php?view=console](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/index.php?view=console),
or install your own copy in your web account (simply running PHP) You are
welcome in lambdaway

------
Kinnard
You might want to edit and add a short description that people can read
without clicking the link. Alternatively, "SHOW HN" is usually a direct link
to your project.

~~~
martyalain
I can't find any button "edit" in order to follow your advice. Can you help
me?

------
gagzilla
I tried clicking on this link while in India. Strangely enough, I'm getting
this intriguing message-

“Your requested URL has been blocked as per the directions received from
Department of Telecommunications, Government of India. Please contact
administrator for more information.”

~~~
martyalain
I had such a similar behaviour trying to access "
[http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/](http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/) " from a school
where the administration had blackboxed websites belonging to "free.fr", I
don't know why. Did you try an access elsewhere?

------
d0m
It's cool. Why using the braces rather than ()?

~~~
martyalain
Because we are in a wiki, it's 95% standard text where () are frequently used
(like that), not for bracketting S-expressions. I choose braces because they
are rarely used in a standard text. So you can write things like {b Hello {u
(brave new)} World} without any conflicts.

